# Almunecar - Tennis



## alansp (Sep 19, 2009)

Is this a forum I might be able to find someone to play tennis with in Almunecar ?

I have a court in the appartment block that is never used as far as I can see.

I have seen mention of a tennis club in Almunecar, but I'm not very good at tennis, but do enjoy it.

thanks


----------

